# مشروع البرج الشمسي لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من حرارة الشمس ينطلق العام المقبل



## م. ضياء الدين (9 فبراير 2007)

يكفي لسد احتياجات 200 ألف مسكن
التوجهات الرائدة للبحث عن موارد جديدة من الطاقة، دفعت بمصممي شركة «إنفايرو ميشن» الاسترالية البارعين الى شراء قطعة ارض شاسعة في احدى مناطق الرعي الاسترالية، تمتد على مساحة 25 الف أكر (الأكر وحدة مساحة تعادل 4 آلاف متر مربع تقريبا)، كي ينصبوا عليها برجا يرتفع الى كيلومتر واحد، لمحطة طاقة حرارية. 
وتعتبر هذه المحطة واحدة من اكثر محطات الطاقة البديلة طموحا. ويصمم برجها على شكل اسطوانة فارغة في وسطها مثل المدخنة. اما قاعدته فهي مجمع شمسي يغطي كل مساحة الـ 25 الف أكر! وعندما تسخن الشمس الهواء الموجود تحت المجمع الشمسي، فإنه يتحرك نحو جوف البرج ويرتفع، كما يرتفع الهواء الساخن، نحو الاعالي. 
ويتدفق الهواء الساخن بسرعة عالية تصل الى 35 ميلا (56 كلم تقريبا) في الساعة، ليحرك 32 توربينا هوائيا منصوبة داخل البرج تقوم بتوليد طاقة كهربائية، مثلما تولد توربينات الرياح الطاقة من الرياح العالية. ويتفوق البرج الشمسي الجديد بمزاياه على مولدات الطاقة من الرياح، ومن الشمس، لأنه يستطيع توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من دون رياح، وعلى مدار 24 ساعة. وقد تأجل تنفيذ قرار انشاء البرج هذا العام الى العام المقبل بسبب التمويل. وتتراوح تكلفة المشروع بين 500 و750 مليون دولار. ويتوقع له انتاج 200 ميغاواط من القدرة الكهربائية، مما يكفي لسد احتياجات 200 الف مسكن.


ملف عن صوره الجهاز


----------



## bashier (16 فبراير 2007)

*رائع*

شي جميل ان يبدي التنفيد في مثل هده المشريع


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شيء رائع بالفعل 

أخ محمد بارك الله فيك أفدتنا حقا ​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي
بشير
صناعه المعمار 
اشكركم على المرور والرد


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي مهندس ضياء:

شكرا على معلوماتك و يمكنني إضافة معلومة بسيطة و هي أن هذا المشروع تم عمل الموذج التجريبي له قي بلد أوروبي - إن لم تخنني الذاكرة هو سويسرا - حيث نشأت الفكرةو تم عرض الموضوع على أن يتم التنفيذ في مصر في الصحراء الغربية و لكن لا أعم لماذا لم يتم . معلومة أخرى تتم زراعة مساحة الـ 25 فدان هذه بنباتات و أشجار إستوائية مثل الماهوجني حيث درجة الحرارة تساعد على للك معإستخدام مياه الصرف بعد معالجتها جزئي بحيث تصلح لري الأشجار و يس للإستخدامالآدمي. إذا المشروع متكامل من ناحية الإستفادة من مياه الصرف و إنتاج الأخشاب و توليد الكهرباء. و أتمنى أن يتم عمل المشروع في كل بلادنا الإسلامية الغنية و الفقيرة.


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي مهندس ضياء:

شكرا على معلوماتك و يمكنني إضافة معلومة بسيطة و هي أن هذا المشروع تم عمل الموذج التجريبي له قي بلد أوروبي - إن لم تخنني الذاكرة هو سويسرا - حيث نشأت الفكرةو تم عرض الموضوع على أن يتم التنفيذ في مصر في الصحراء الغربية و لكن لا أعم لماذا لم يتم . معلومة أخرى تتم زراعة مساحة الـ 25 فدان هذه بنباتات و أشجار إستوائية مثل الماهوجني حيث درجة الحرارة تساعد على ذلك ، مع إستخدام مياه الصرف بعد معالجتها جزئي بحيث تصلح لري الأشجار و يس للإستخدام الآدمي. إذا المشروع متكامل من ناحية الإستفادة من مياه الصرف و إنتاج الأخشاب و توليد الكهرباء. و أتمنى أن يتم عمل المشروع في كل بلادنا الإسلامية الغنية و الفقيرة.


----------



## zakyzook (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بس عندي سؤال: وين بلاقي الدراسة النظرية للمشروع بالانكليزي لأنو هاد مشروع تخرجي
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكركم على المرور


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 أكتوبر 2007)

يبدو أن المشروع وفكرته من أصل أسترالي ، وذلك بسبب مجموعة من الروابط التي وجدتها وكلها تتحدث عن المشروع في استراليا .
http://www.enviromission.com.au/project/project.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_updraft_tower
http://www.wentworth.nsw.gov.au/solartower/

ويوجد فيه شروحات لمن يطلب ...


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## الذهب123 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

احسنت وفقك الله


----------



## abdelhay47 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

يا ريت يا اخى لو عندك اى حاجه تفدنى بيها يا ريت تقولهالى علشان انا مشروع التخرج بتاعى فى الطاقه الشمسيه


----------



## احمد قوجاق (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (31 مارس 2009)

لاخوة
عصام نور الدين
المقدادي
الذهب
احمد
اشكركم على المرور


----------

